# Frankincense and myrrh ratios?



## TessC (Mar 26, 2009)

What is the usual ratio of frankincense to myrrh in soaps and such, please? I've been trying to figure it out on my own, and so far, no joy.

I've tried  2:1 F/M, and 3:1 F/M, and neither smell quite right to me. My little sniff samples have been sitting for 2 days now, does it just need more time to smell right, maybe?


I originally thought it would be 1:1, but everything I've read says that the myrrh overwhelms the frankincense when mixed in equal parts. Blah.  I don't think that more myrrh than frankincense is right, but I could be 100% wrong about that.  

ETA: Just noticed that I stuck this in the FO section instead of the EO one, whoops.


----------



## Pug Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I just made a Frankensense soap for my BIL, he loves it!  I didn't use Myrh though...


----------



## surf girl (Mar 27, 2009)

The Rainbow Meadows EO blend finder has a straight F:M blend of 3:1.

Linkie: http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php

HTH


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

What does frankensense smell like?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

What does frankinsense smell like?


----------



## Pug Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> What does frankinsense smell like?



Reminds me of the incense at church, I don't care for it much.  But my BIL bought the EO and asked if I would make him soap with it...


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 27, 2009)

kinda earthy  i like it


----------



## carebear (Mar 27, 2009)

I use an FO for my F&M so haven't a clue about ratios.

Interesting, I seem to be anosmic to it tho (maybe too much time in church as a kid LOL) because I can't smell it even OOB, tho others love my soap.


----------

